# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Cần cắt laser inox 201. 150*10mm dày 2mm. Trên có 1 lỗ tròn 5mm

## Thaihamy

Cần cắt laser inox 201. 150*10mm dày 2mm. Trên có 1 lỗ tròn 5mm. Số lượng 1000 cây.

----------


## Thaihamy

Vội quá đăng nhầm. Nhờ mod chuyển vào mục thích hợp dùm. Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác ở gần HN thì ới em.

----------


## Thaihamy

O tphcm......

----------


## Thaihamy

Forum giờ buồn quá nhỉ

----------


## Phantan74

Vẫn hữu ích mà bạn

----------

